# Nash has twin girls



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

.. Former Mavericks guard Steve Nash is a father. Twin daughters Lola and Bella were born to Nash and Alejandra Amarilla at a Phoenix hospital early Thursday morning.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats to my fav player


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Congrats Steve ! Go Suns !


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> .. Former Mavericks guard Steve Nash is a father. Twin daughters Lola and Bella were born to Nash and Alejandra Amarilla at a Phoenix hospital early Thursday morning.


The result of THIS night no doubt...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh: That image never gets old, look at Dirk grabbing the other guys ear.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: Nash has twin girls*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> The result of THIS night no doubt...


lol congrats steve


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> :laugh: That image never gets old, look at Dirk grabbing the other guys ear.


EXACTLY what I was thinking.

Anyweiz,congrats to Nash.


----------

